# Can I add an alpine changer that does MP3 cd's to an Alpine Mbus head unit?



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

*Can I add an alpine changer that does MP3 cd's to an Alpine head unit?*

I have an ALPINE 7982 3Disc tuner that has a button on it to control a 6 cd changer. I've used this before with a S600 6 disc changer. This will only read CD's, won't read MP3's or DVD data discs with mp3's on it. Is there a way I can replace this changer with a newer one and get it to do this??


----------

